# Need help! ... with DIY Spraybar



## Brian Murphy (26 Jan 2014)

I have looked at the threads about making diy spraybars but it is the maths part that has me stumped.  I have recently purchased a JBL Cristalprofi e1501 filter and I have to make a spraybar for my 90cm tank.
I have already purchased the piping and stop caps etc and have it more or less ready to go bar drilling the holes and thats where I need some help from the mathematicians among you.  The only Pie I can work out is the one we eat lol.



The pipe is from fish,fur & feather and is 16mm and is 86.36cm or 34" long.  I just need someone to calculate the best sized holes and how far apart I should space them to get the best flow rate to hit the front glass which is 30cm from back to front. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## ian_m (27 Jan 2014)

For my JBL e1501 I bought some extra pieces of JBL spray bar and extra suction cups to extend my spray bar to 90cm. Works fine in my Juwel Vision 180.

So I would suggest same spacing and hole size as  JBL spray bar, just for 90cm ?

Could try holes 1/2 mm smaller at a first pass as easier to make holes bigger at a later date.


----------



## foxfish (27 Jan 2014)

You would need the actual flow rating that comes out of the end of the bar to stand any chance of calculating any formula....
Try spacing 3mm holes every 50mm but you really need a sacrificial length of spray bar to get the best results. 
Arm yourself with several size drill bits & some electrical tape to seal over any excess holes & you will find the best results to pass onto a new length of pipe.


----------



## Brian Murphy (27 Jan 2014)

ian_m said:


> For my JBL e1501 I bought some extra pieces of JBL spray bar and extra suction cups to extend my spray bar to 90cm. Works fine in my Juwel Vision 180.
> 
> So I would suggest same spacing and hole size as JBL spray bar, just for 90cm ?
> 
> ...





foxfish said:


> You would need the actual flow rating that comes out of the end of the bar to stand any chance of calculating any formula....
> Try spacing 3mm holes every 50mm but you really need a sacrificial length of spray bar to get the best results.
> Arm yourself with several size drill bits & some electrical tape to seal over any excess holes & you will find the best results to pass onto a new length of pipe.


 
I got a spare piece of pipe just for that purpose but it would be nice to get it in the first go so that I still have a spare for a new tank


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jan 2014)

We did ours 2.5mm every 60mm for a 90cm tank


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

How do you avoid burr on the inside of the pipe when drilling holes?


----------



## Wallace (27 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> How do you avoid burr on the inside of the pipe when drilling holes?



Sounds like a Xmas cracker joke does that lol

I've used a thin long handled file, and also a wooden spoon with some wet and dry taped to it before. Both have worked well in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (27 Jan 2014)

lol, wasn't a trick question  I like your solutions


----------



## Andy Thurston (27 Jan 2014)

Drill using a fast speed and a sharp drill


Andys 60l cube | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Juwel 180 first planted tank | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Rio 125 wood and moss | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## Brian Murphy (28 Jan 2014)

Done it!  Used a 2mm bit and drilled 6cm apart, hitting front of the glass like a dream.


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2014)

Brian Murphy said:


> Done it!  Used a 2mm bit and drilled 6cm apart, hitting front of the glass like a dream.



Was just reading this and was going to say start with small holes first mate. Glad youve got it sorted though mate. I could have made you an acrylic one


----------



## foxfish (28 Jan 2014)

As long as you are happy that is the main thing but what would happen if you used 3mm holes?


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2014)

foxfish said:


> As long as you are happy that is the main thing but what would happen if you used 3mm holes?



Wouldnt his flow drop


----------



## foxfish (28 Jan 2014)

That depends if the 2mm holes are too restrictive, it might be 3mm holes at 70mm produce 20% more flow & still maintain enough pressure? 
That is my point about trying different  configuration as it is so difficult  to calculate in real life!


----------



## Rob P (28 Jan 2014)

Alastair said:


> I could have made you an acrylic one


 
Is this a service you offer Alistair????!


----------



## terry82517 (28 Jan 2014)

I also might be intrested too Alistair!


----------



## Alastair (28 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Is this a service you offer Alistair????!



In my spare time for intakes and spray bars etc yes rob


----------



## Rob P (28 Jan 2014)

Well that's worth knowing


----------



## Brian Murphy (29 Jan 2014)

foxfish said:


> That depends if the 2mm holes are too restrictive, it might be 3mm holes at 70mm produce 20% more flow & still maintain enough pressure?
> That is my point about trying different configuration as it is so difficult to calculate in real life!


 
Interesting to know, but in all honesty I think I have good flow now and if not I'll try the 3mm and see if it improves any. Going well so far


----------



## 13r0wn7 (23 Mar 2014)

Hi sorry to bring up and old thread! I am just about to order the JBL e1501 but i want to order the acrylic tube at the same time. I noticed you said your tube was 16mm was the the internal or external diameter? Thanks


----------

